# .



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

yikes


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep: To all of those wondering, this post is a complete waste of time


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Lot of shady characters in that business.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd rather own a brothel. You can't pimp slap anyone in the stripper business. All those rings on my fingers would go to waste!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Sure, why not. Owning a business = money.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hell yea is this a serious question


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.
I want nothing to do with Kanye Kardashian.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

extremly said:


> LOL I know imma regret this tomorrow but heck, I'm too bored.
> 
> Edit: Is true some strip clubs are shady. But lets say you run a legitimate, 4 stars strip club.
> 
> *EDIT 2:* Some ignorant Music


Now you got yourself a classic thread on your hands :lol


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

extremly said:


> But lets say you run a legitimate, 4 stars strip club.
> 
> *EDIT 2:* Some ignorant Music


Even if you ran a "4 star" strip joint, you do realize that the main thing you're going to be selling is prostitution and drugs right?

A lot of people who work in the "Adult Entertainment Industry" do a lot of drugs, and you can bet your *** they'll be bringing their recreational substance of choice to work.

There really is nothing glamorous about porn, strippers, and prostitutes. Yeah sure they may look hot and everything but you have no idea how they feel about what they're doing.

On that note, I don't hate strip clubs but I would personally not want to own one, the cons seem to far outweigh the benefits.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Doesn't matter how many "parameters" are set up, people are still going to do what they want. I see people breaking the law every day on the news.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Too much work. No thanks.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

extremly said:


> Yep: To all of those wondering, this post is a complete waste of time


lol kanye: "imma let u finnish, but my strip club is gonna be the best of all time"


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

extremly said:


> Thats a pretty old stigma. Las Vegas Strip Joints and just "non-shady" strip clubs have a lot of parameters and are very strict about what goes on their venue. Either way I'm not saying ALL strip clubs are like these there are some shady ones too.


I live in Las Vegas. Two of the 'high class' strip clubs have been in trouble because of shady business. The one that I can remember is Crazy Horse Too. I can't remember the other one but they were both in the news for a while. I don't think too many strip clubs are legit.

BTW, if you're interested, Crazy Horse Too is currently owned by the Gov (US Marshalls I think) and are looking for a buyer. Your chance to buy a strip club for a fraction of the price that it used to be worth!


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

nubly said:


> I live in Las Vegas. Two of the 'high class' strip clubs have been in trouble because of shady business. The one that I can remember is Crazy Horse Too. I can't remember the other one but they were both in the news for a while. I don't think too many strip clubs are legit.
> 
> BTW, if you're interested, Crazy Horse Too is currently owned by the Gov (US Marshalls I think) and are looking for a buyer. Your chance to buy a strip club for a fraction of the price that it used to be worth!


A business is a business. I probably wouldn't mind buying a strip club.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hell no! I can't stand seeing those creatures.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I'd rather own a brothel. You can't pimp slap anyone in the stripper business. All those rings on my fingers would go to waste!


^


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Are you insane? Owning a strip club can enhance anybody's life.


----------

